# Reviews on before grain dry dog food?



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

i feed my dog before grain dry dog food by merrick, i just want some opinions on it ? its pretty expensive, good ingredientss, pretty high in protein for my active pitbull. how has it been on anyone else who feeds it to their dog?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

When you say too high in protein for your dog what do you mean? I believe there is no such thing as too much protein in an active dog. Active dogs need higher amounts of protein. 

As for the food, I don't think its awful and have fed it previously to my dogs. I just hate how every flavor has chicken in it as pretty much the first ingredient. I know a lot of people who don't like Merrick as a company and won't feed any of their foods but I honestly don't mind it and think its a decent food. It was pretty reasonably priced when I was buying it as well.


----------



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

sorry i didnt mean it as it too high for my dog. i mean it has a pretty high protein level, which is good for my active pitbull. i dont mind chicken being the first ingredient. i really like how it has more than one protein source in it instead of just chicken or salmon only or beef.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've got nothing against chicken either just irks me that they call one flavor Buffalo yet the real first ingredient is chicken. May as well call it buffalo and chicken, would hold more truth. I think there are better kibbles you could be feeding him though that may do him better. Merrick isn't awful like I said but there are better foods for better prices (just looked into prices and wow they've gone up since I last bought it).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Merrick has had some major quality control issues recently. For the amount of food they make, I feel like it's been way too many. Although I will say most have been on their treats but I still don't really trust them entirely. 

Otherwise, it's a decent good. I fed BG briefly when Jackson was younger but he never much liked the taste of it.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

I got a 25 lb bag of the Buffalo BG dry food when it was on sale and my dogs absolutely loved it. I only fed it that one time but would buy it again if it was on sale for that price again.


----------

